# Ceiling Paint White versus Wall Paint White



## stoner529 (Nov 12, 2010)

David Riley said:


> I had a settling crack where the ceiling meets the wall. I repaired the crack and bought ceiling paint for touch up. The ceiling paint is darker than the current ceiling color and it's a very prominent difference in color. Wondering if the builder would have used white wall paint vice white ceiling paint during construction? Should I repaint the entire vaulted ceiling with Ceiling paint or try to touch up with a white wall paint?


Well for starters, i had a worker named david riley. he was a big bohemouth. great guy as well.

Here is your issue. ceiling paint is made by different brands, so you have to find the brand that was used in your home. even paint out of the same bucket a few years later will still look different as the light has time to fade it. 

Options - deal with the discolor for a while or repaint the entire ceiling


----------

